
Show HN: Too busy to meet old friends? - 100-xyz
https://its-near.me/slots?friendEmail=showhn@ycombinator.com
======
100-xyz
Hi,

From my direct experience - Friends want to meet friends. But they don't. They
are just too busy. Its difficult to find a common, convenient time. They try
to coordinate for a couple of times and then give up.

This is an attempted solution.

This is my schedule shown as a test. Such a form will be sent to my personal
friends once a week, so if any of them have a convenient time and want to
meet, they can.

Comments, suggestions welcome

------
gus_massa
You need to add your logo at the top with a link to the main page.

The image of the private photo profile, where is it from?

Can you send alerts, like "John is free in two hour and at two miles away, do
you want to meet him?"

I get a few neighbor contacts where I live (in Buenos Aires) I guess they are
fake. I'm not sure what you can use to fill the map somehow. A not very bad
option are the fast food restaurants. They are everywhere, we sometime meet
there, if one of them sponsor you it would be huge. I'm not sure that this is
a good idea.

~~~
100-xyz
Thanks for writing. I am not clear which profile photo you are referring to.
Currently I am testing the page as a stand alone product.

The alert 'john is ...' is not appropriate for what I have in mind. What I am
aiming at is a somewhat more planned meeting. My friend sees I am available
next weekend, contacts me and we plan the meeting.

Appreciate your sponsorship idea though.

Thanks

~~~
gus_massa
I tried to go to the main page. Some screenshots edited with Paintbrush.
[https://imgur.com/a/nfSjaVm](https://imgur.com/a/nfSjaVm)

~~~
100-xyz
Oh I see. That just means that the user's settings are private and you cannot
see them. :-)

------
mochasugar
I'm available

~~~
100-xyz
Can you elaborate?

